# Where's best for Tailors - India, Dubai or Bangkok?



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I know it's a subjective question as the quality of a tailor doesn't correspond to the location or country they are located in. However, I just wondered in general terms if anyone had experience with getting tailor-made suits in these locations and which they can recommend and why?

Be useful if we could have reference to good quality suits and perhaps the name of the tailors and approximate prices.

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

stamboy said:


> I know it's a subjective question as the quality of a tailor doesn't correspond to the location or country they are located in. However, I just wondered in general terms if anyone had experience with getting tailor-made suits in these locations and which they can recommend and why?
> 
> Be useful if we could have reference to good quality suits and perhaps the name of the tailors and approximate prices.
> 
> Thanks


I've had many shirts and several suits done in Bangkok, too many years have passed to recommend but I've used Ambassador on Sukhumvit Soi 19 and Barons on Sukhumvit near Soi 7 if I remember right.

Good quality, I have stuff I had made in the 90's I still wear today.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have always got great stuff in Thailand, cheap well made good quality material. Some even brand  name. Plus the advantage to buying there is, well, you get to go to Thailand.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had mine done in New Delhi while on trip. My thinking was that since embassies are there and for sure officials do update their closets they would have to order from " somewhere" they trusted.

I just did a research in forums and came across With a highly regarded individual. i just wanted a 
decent suit.Mind you the posts were from the 90s and I was a bit skeptical about finding that particular Taylor. Well turned out I found him and I liked what I saw.

Price wise is not the best deal, but the quality is pretty good. I did mine with this person because of the referrals really. So yeah reputation played a role.

There were other reputable places, but I did not bother since I did not have much time to spare.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I had mine done in New Delhi while on trip. My thinking was that since embassies are there and for sure officials do update their closets they would have to order from " somewhere" they trusted.
> .


that logic suggests that any City with an Embassy has good tailors...?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

also have shirts from Delhi and Bangkok also some from Ho Chi Minh City....all not good compared to my shirts from London. I will try Logsdail London in Dubai some time....


----------

